# Vitamin B/ Magnesium



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

I know many of us already know this is helpful, but I just wanted to add something positive this evening. I have kind of slipped on taking vitamins lately. I took my vitamin B complex, and also some magnesium. I feel my mood has lifted. Perhaps, it doesn't work so quickly, but it is worth a try.


----------

